# Transatlantic and Caribbean Cruises:



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

New series on back-to-back cruises:

_Touring the Norwegian Epic_:










_Fun Photo Friday - Epic photos of an Epic ship_:










_Norwegian Epic - Tenerife; La Orotava_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

_Norwegian Epic - Tenerife; Teide National Park_ sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A few sample photographs s from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Tenerife Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

_Norwegian Epic - San Juan, Puerto Rico; Castillo San Cristóbal_ sample photographs:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from today's _Norwegian Epic - San Juan, Puerto Rico_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

From today's _Fun Photo Friday - San Juan Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from _Carnival Victory of the Next Cruise_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from today's _Touring the Carnival Victory - And Why Carnival can suck it on any future cruises_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some sample photographs from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Carnival Victory Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from _Carnival Victory - Key West_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from today's _Carnival Victory - More Key West and Cozumel_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from_Fun Photo Friday - Key West and Cozumel Favorites_:


----------

